# Moving to Marbella



## LuisRotili (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi, my name is Luis. I´m a floral designer /SNIP/, a company recently stablished in Sitges and specialized in counseling, designing and production of floral art for corporations, commercial spaces and events.
I came to live in Sitges 7 years ago, thinking of a town to build my company by the Mediterranean sea. Lots of factos have contributed to make me consider of relocating in Marbella. Some business advisors suggest me about Madrid, some others Marbella and a few, Ibiza. Since I am not an Island person and definetly want to live by the mediterranean, the best option is Marbella which has at the same time the city rythm and the town atmosphere I came looking for. Now I need the advise from real people, people who live in Marbella.
I will really appreciate any help or ideas on best areas in/near Marbella to relocate and start my company over again. Any ideas will be welcome. /SNIP/
Kind regards to all,
Luis.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

/SNIP/
It looks as though you might have good potential but you need to ask around about society type weddings which would seem to fit your specialities best. I would think that having a look in "Hola" magazine and contacting their bridal specialist/reporting department will give you some good ideas plus, also, those having to do with the celebrity world. Try taking a look at back issues of magazines that have covered celebrity and society weddings and functions to get any idea of the better locations.


----------



## LuisRotili (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you very much for your sincere words, Baldilocks!
I find your ideas very helpfull and surely bring in some light to my uncertainty.
I have already started doing some reserch on architecture and interior design magazines, too. Nowadays, my current clients are 95% from abroad, which is one of the reasons I have been suggested another location rather than Catalonya.
Thank you very mych once again,
Best regards, 
Luis.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I live near Marbella. If you decide on Marbella I would advise you to charge very high prices. That seems to be the way to succeed there. Cheaper shops and restaurants are closing or struggling, pricier places are thriving. Lots of nouveau riche Russian and Eastern European money there now, most of it probably 'dirty' but as former Czech President Klaus memorably said: 'There is no dirty money, there is only money'.


----------



## xxxxxxxMilesofSpain (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi Luis,

What a great business to have! I agree with Baldilocks.

I would suggest looking into/contacting event companies, wedding companies, magazines , venues/hotels to see what their process is on ordering floral arrangements.
Businesses and hotels are also increasingly ordering arrangements to display in the reception areas...maybe you could offer them a return deal? such as free flower displays in return for displaying your business cad and recommending you to customers/clients?

Good luck with the move and all the best!


----------

